# Movie Maker Doesn't Save Movies



## marvin_gurl (Jul 31, 2012)

I use Windows Movie Maker 2.6 to make less than five minute videos, but when I try to save it to my computer, it gives a warning message saying 'Windows Movie Maker cannot save the movie to the specified location. Verify that the original source files in your movie are still available, that the saving location is still available, that there is enough disk space, and try again." I haven't changed anything in the original files, I've tried almost every location on my computer to save it, and I know I have more than enough space. Does it have anything to do with my videos being downloaded? I've tried saving the same videos I use in Movie Maker on other forms of movie editors and the same sort of message pops up, so if it is my videos what can I do to make them save?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

How much free space do you have on your hard drive(s) - this error message is a generic message and doesn't always mean that the links have been broken to the source files.
If you have little space left on your hard drive(s) WMM can't complete the render process and throws up this error message.

If there is a codec conflict WMM throws up this error message - check these:
do you have inserted audio? If so is it in mp3 format?
What are the source files from and what format are they?

It may be worth throwing your files through a converter like Format Factory before editing.

To find out which clip is the offending one you can use a process of elimination - take one clip at at time from the timeline, try rendering, if it doesn't render then the offending clip is still there so take another until it renders - the last clip you took away is the culprit - convert it, import it and try again.


----------



## marvin_gurl (Jul 31, 2012)

I have 497 GB of free space out of 582 GB on my Hard Drive, and in my videos I do have audio in mp3 format. 
I had to put my video files through a video converter in the first place to get them to work in Movie Maker.
I took one clip at a time out of my timeline, but it seemed there was no specific file that stopped it from saving. It isn't just these files that I have trouble with saving on Movie Maker, but all of my video files that I've downloaded.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Did you convert the audio? - there are some types of mp3 that WMM does not like. 
mp3 is just a file container - the problem lies with the codec that is used to compress the file - sometimes just trying different converters will allow the file to render properly.
To test - take the audio out and see if it renders, if it does it is the audio giving you problems.


----------



## marvin_gurl (Jul 31, 2012)

I took the audio out when I was taking out my video clips too and it still wouldn't save.


----------

